# Change Bootup sound



## Gokussj350 (Dec 30, 2011)

You can change the sound your phone makes while booting up by going into root explorer app found on the market ( MUST BE ROOTED ) by doing the steps below.

1) On the home screen on Root Explorer scroll til you find the etc folder.

2) Once inside at the top of the screen click Mount R/W

3) Scroll down to find PowerOn.wav

4) Rename to PowerOn.Wav

5) Copy your Own .wav file to anywhere you like on your sdcard.

6) Navigate to where your new PowerOn.wav was saved and click and hold to bring up the menu.

7)Click Move, Now navigate back to the etc folder and click paste.

Now your phone will play your custom boot sound.

Enjoy =]


----------

